# Наши котэ ))



## Sfera

А мое животное ест все, что ем я)))). 
Сидит и ждет, когда поделюсь.
Особую любовь окромя мяса вызывают сырая картошка, огурцы, зеленый консервированный горошек и кукуруза. Лопает летом арбузы. Пес, кстати тоже арбузы любил. 
Картошка фри и чизбургеры из мака)), торты и печенья. Как в него все влазиет?


----------



## Sfera

вот так примерно


----------



## SNS-amigo

Sfera, Да, и так тоже. А еще трутся об ноги, ножки стола, все, что там рядом еще стоит, и мурлычат, мурлычат, мурлычат. Глядят в глаза, ловят каждый взгляд, движение, нюхают воздух, завидуют, или молча ждут.


----------



## OLENA777

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Читаю мысли животины:
> "ну дай пожрать уже,сколько можно пялиться и ждать!НУ ДАЙ ПОЖРАТЬ!!!
> Чипсы опяяяять...? ну ладно,хоть не мух ловить на ужин..."


Похож на этого кота?


----------



## Кирилл

ну)


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> не, ты немного утрируешь.
> Правильно у кошек так: - Ну дай мне тоже вкусняшку. Мурр-муррр. Ну дай мне попробовать.


Ну если как на фото от @Sfera то мне кажется котик еще и матерится по тихоньку...


----------



## SNS-amigo

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> котик еще и матерится по тихоньку...


Ну этого в лексиконе просящего кота и кошки нет. 
Только когда коты лбом столкнуться на перепутьи, тогда да, орут благим котячим матом, громко и не стесняясь в выражениях.


----------



## Sfera

У меня кот - компаньон. Он не выносит одиночества. Куда я, туда и он. 
Так и передвигаемся по квартире. Стоит присесть на диван посмотреть новости по тВ, он тут же усаживает свой зад рядом. Прижимается и начинает мурчать, как трактор. Буду сидеть за компом до ночи, будет и он лежать около меня, спать отправляется только, когда я ложусь. И так во всем.
Стоит выйти на 10 минут из квартиры, он встречает в дверях как будто год не виделись. Обнимает за шею, трется носиком. В общем, как обижать такую лапу?.
И едим поэтому мы вместе)))


----------



## shestale

Маш, муж или дети не ревнуют?


----------



## Sfera

нет)
дети в котэ особо не заинтересованы, да и он их игнорит. У него четкие разграничения кто в доме хозяин)))))))
когда меня дома нет, котэ идет к мужу на колени или ложится на спинку его кресла и засыпает


----------



## shestale

Sfera написал(а):


> котэ идет к мужу на колени или ложится на спинку его кресла и засыпает


от хитрюга


----------



## Sfera

ато)
это мы ждем, когда нас покормят






Любит гулять на улице летом,
одеваем шлейку и кот сам выбирает себе путь.
Сначала ест травку, чистит желудок, а потом укладывается под кустик в тенек или на лавочку рядом с хозяевами,
набегают дети, он недолго терпит приставания, /кто тянет за ухо, кто за хвост/, потом сбегает опять в траву или под куст в палисадник

Защитник)), на особо агрессивных собак нападает первым, мелкую лающую дичь игнорирует. Зевает, поворачивается задом и всячески выказывает пренебрежение.
Был случай, когда слетел с лавочки и вцепился в голову ротвейлеру, который сбил дочь с велосипеда


----------



## OLENA777

Это мои питомцы.


----------



## Сашка

Sfera написал(а):


> слетел с лавочки и вцепился в голову ротвейлеру, который сбил дочь с велосипеда


четкое у тебя котэ, собаки не надо)))

а меня кошатина любит придушивать своим толстым брюхом, ночью наваливается


----------



## Кирилл

А у меня тоже были два котэ.
Путин и Шнурок.
Оба неадекватные.


----------



## Sfera

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> А у меня тоже были два котэ.
> Путин и Шнурок.
> Оба неадекватные.


просто ты умеешь их готовить)))

писали тебе в тапки? так они же чувствует, что ты кошек терпеть не можешь


----------



## Кирилл

Угу)
Как будто армию прошли вот и вся готовка).


Sfera написал(а):


> писали тебе в тапки? так они же чувствует, что ты кошек терпеть не можешь


Нет,если б такое случилось они бы мои тапки постирали,посушили и почистили.
Кошек я люблю,но они нюх терять не должны - чуять кто хозяин.


Sfera написал(а):


> просто ты умеешь их готовить))


Ну как сказать,от шерсти изжога...


----------



## OLENA777

Коты и кошки моются что-бы сбить посторонний запах т.е.что-бы мышы и крысы не почувствовали посторонний запах-это инситинкт.А в обувь писают в знак неприязни к этому человеку.Как насчет фото-галереи?


----------



## SNS-amigo

За Рыжика пасть порвём!!! Любому!!!


----------



## Sfera

Дело было в январе. Муж выходил курить на лестничную площадку. Приходит и говорит:"Там сидит совсем маленький котенок, замерз". Мы с дочей (она у меня любит всех животных-не оттащишь) выходим к лифту и находим там маленькую кошечку, месяца 2-3 от роду. Малышка явно испугана, описалась,намокла и замерзла. Блин, у меня сердце не на месте было весь вечер. Два часа я ее таскала по подъезду в надежде пристроить кому-нибудь. Котенок чистый, откормленный. 
Муж разрешил забрать в квартиру. Наш котэ был в шоке))))). Очумел на 2 суток, даже орать беспричинно перестал. А девочка оказалась такая умница. Сразу пошла кушать в его миску и писать в его лоток)))).
Тут наш кот совсем смешался и потерялся от такой наглости))). Через двое суток они уже носились по квартире как два коня. 
Девочку мы все-таки пристроили, надеюсь, в добрые руки. А тому, кто выкинул котенка зимой в подъезд я бы причинное место оторвала, чес.слово. Нелюди.

а теперь малек позитива


----------



## SNS-amigo

*К9: Собачья работа - разнимать котов
*


----------



## Sfera

SNS-amigo, спасибо), такое вижу впервые. Забавно)


----------



## OLENA777

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> *К9: Собачья работа - разнимать котов
> *


Что-то собаки больно напоминают судей на боксерском ринге-смотрят что-бы бой происходил по-правилам если что не так бегут разнимать-прикольно.


----------



## SNS-amigo

OLENA777, ну до такого им, думаю, что далеко. 
Скорее им не нравится визг и сверхбоевой настрой котов.
Собакам тоже досталось от разящего когтястого удара снизу. 
Лучший способ разнять котов - два ведра, одетые на каждого, или хотя бы на одного, если второй убежит. Больше ничего не поможет.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Два ролика про наглых попугаев, достающих домашних котов. 











Коты о-о-очень терпеливые и умные, и знают как правильно бить попугая, чтобы не прибить, а проучить, но у птички мозгов-то с гулькин нос, а гонора, что у индюка.


----------



## Dragokas

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Лучший способ разнять котов - два ведра, одетые на каждого, или хотя бы на одного, если второй убежит. Больше ничего не поможет.


Единственный верный способ разнять сцепившихся котов, ровно как и собак, это ведро холодной воды.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Dragokas написал(а):


> это ведро холодной воды.


Не помогает - проверено, хоть из пожарной машины обливай, только ведерная изоляция!


----------



## Dragokas

Хм, на кошках проверять не приходилось. Ладно, все впереди.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Dragokas, а я недавно парочку котов разнимал голыми руками и в домашних тапочках, мороз тогда был около 20-ти градусов.

Забрались в наш дом два типчика - черный и серый - через форточку и начали орать благим матом и кататься на веранде. У нас кошки дома. Я их погнал. Выпрыгнули и встали друг против друга - орут. Поф на меня. Я топаю ногами и гоню криком - перепрыгнули они через забор со второй или третьей попытки (один другому мешал, даже там дрался). Выгнал за забор, гляжу, а они опять встали и оскалились. При этом черный здоровяк набрасывается на серого и катается, рвя его клочки шерсти, как пуховую подушку. Дал пендаля черному (не сильно, я ж в тапках был), он и виду не подал. Снегом посыпал - поф им. Водой уж поливать не стал - мороз сильный, еще простудятся. [А летом не раз обливал дерущихся котов из шланга или ведра по такому же случаю, если один отбегал, другой на него бросался, так того ж жалко.] Оттолкнул черного рукой на секунду, он снова на серого налетел, а мог и на меня, конечно. Отскочили друг от друга, серый хочет убежать, всё время отбегает, но черный на него бросается и снова рвет. Жалко стало серого, дал в морду черному хук справа (не сильно, но чтобы он понял). Он остановился, повернул башку на 2 градуса в мою сторону [он меня знает, не раз я его выгонял из дома ранее], посмотрел на меня чуть скося глаза [типа, не понял, ты кто? не лезь, у меня тут разборка с вражеским лазутчиком]... И снова в бой - напрыгивает на серого и, катая его по земле, дерет в клочья. Я взял коробку старую помятую и накрыл черного в тот момент, когда он отскочил от серого. Серому кричу - беги, спасайся, а он, дурак, стоит вылупив зенки, и не убегает, а ведь хотел же до этого. Черный вырывается из коробки [она ж старая, на мусор предназначенная] и наскакивает на серого, серый изворачивается и отбегает еще метров на пять, я отшугиваю черного, тот на секунду остановится и снова бросается за серым в догонку. Отбежали уже метром 50. А я-то в тапочках, ладно хоть одетый в свитере и брюках [собирался уходить, ждал знакомого таксиста]. Ну добежали они до чужой машины, серый под неё залез, черный за ним как в том видео, где собаки разнимали котов. Плюнул я на них и побежал домой греться.
Блин, дня через два эти два кота уже приходили чуть ли не под руку и залезали в форточку друг за другом. Потом к ним еще два присоединились. Дурдом, зачем дрались... Гонял всех, пока был дома. Потом кошкодром закончился, то черный влезет, то серый, то оба, но не дерутся уже. Недели две было спокойно, а сейчас март же - гуляют вдалеке. В дом только пожрать тайно залезают, если я форточку не прикрою. Жаль кота своего нет, когда он был, то мордовал лазутчиков на подступах к дому и гнал далеко. Светлая ему память...


----------



## Sfera

Да уж, дерутся коты так что собачьи бои отдыхают. 
У нас в многоэтажке в подвале живут пара тройка "своих" кошек. Это кошки дворовые, но их знают все и клички им даже дали. Не обижают, подкармливают, возят к ветеринарам, когда совсем все печально.
Самый старый, убийственно спокойный кот Степан. Его авторитет признан всеми котами и местными собаками и является неоспоримым. Кот-обладатель пушистого хвоста и серого окраса. Особенность - загнутый хвост к спине кольцом, как у собаки.
Периодически вижу, как он *воспитывает* очередного котенка. Таскает его за собой, учит охотиться на помоечных крыс и мочиться на авто на стоянке. Автостоянка-это его территория.
Второй кот рыжий Петлюра. Без уха и глаза. Потери произошли года два назад в уличных боях с соседскими котами. Предпочитает добыть пропитание методом нытья и выклянчивания у людей. 
И есть еще кошка. Стерилизованная. Зовут Васей)). Серая, короткий густой мех. Забавная и очень умная. Наверное, каждый хотел забрать ее к себе домой, но она всегда убегает в свой подвал. Зимой, когда было особенно холодно и голодно мы с дочей каждый день кормили Ваську. Она нас встречала у дверей подъезда и провожала половину пути до детского садика. А потом мне знакомая из соседнего дома рассказывает, что и она ежедневно подкармливает Васю мяском)). Короче, киса сытая постоянно).грелки





цитата "У соседа на даче беда - крысы и мыши обнаглели почти по Успенскому: ложками не стучат, но за стол садятся. Для решения проблемы решило его семейство завести кота. Завели, только кот оказался не совсем обычным. Он не то что крыс, мышей боится до дрожи в коленках. Но не выбрасывать же - живое существо, а не мебель какая. Так и живут: сосед мышей по даче гоняет, а кот их боится.
Недавно, поехал Валера (это сосед) на дачу. Взял с собой бутылку водки, приехал, а выпить и не с кем - одни бабы да дети малые кругом, у мужского населения трудовая неделя отдыха от семьи. Пить в одиночку - первый путь к алкоголизму, вот Валера и решил привлечь к делу кота.

Налил ему рюмочку валерьянки, себе стопку водки. Сели вдвоем. Сосед бутылочку уговорил, кот рюмочку.

Выпив, кот некоторое время по полу покатался, потом встал, встрепенулся и пошел к сараю, где крысы себе ночлег устроили. “Не представляешь, дверь чуть ли не пинком лапы открыл” - рассказывает Валера. Вломился кот в сарай, через некоторое время вывалился оттуда с дохлой крысой в зубах, крысу у крыльца бросил и пошел на чердак спать.

Утром сосед проснулся раньше кота и вышел на крыльцо покурить. Следом выполз кот, томно потягиваясь и… Тут кот увидел убитую им вечером крысу. Истерику кота по этому поводу Валера словами передать не мог. “Еле успокоил!”"





*кот админа*


----------



## Sfera

Мейн Кун -офигительный кот)))


----------



## Sandor

Мои любимые Монти Пайтон тоже не обошли стороной эту тему)))


----------



## Sandor

Финальные титры:

ООО "Озадачь-кота"
в содружестве с
ООО "Удиви-полевку"
ООО "Оглуши-горностая"
ООО "Головоломка-для-пумы"
ООО "Испугай-газель-Томпсона"
и
"Отвлеки-пчелу" Инк.

В дополнение к той теме


----------



## Sfera

вернемся к котам)


----------



## Sandor

Я подписан на канал Саймона на ютубе))


----------



## Sandor

Многие известные музыканты - кошатники:

http://www.sports.ru/tribuna/blogs/sounds/485599.html


----------



## SNS-amigo

Ловко!


----------



## OLENA777

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Ловко!


Это объявление как раз подходит мне.Моя Мурка каждый год приносит котят-кого забирут а кто и остается.


----------



## SNS-amigo

OLENA777 написал(а):


> Моя Мурка каждый год приносит котят-кого забирут а кто и остается.


Аналогично!


----------



## akok

Давайте меньше ссориться и больше котиков. Тему почистил.


----------



## Sandor

Delilah - так звали кошку Фредди и песня о ней))


----------



## shestale

Sandor написал(а):


> и песня о ней))


Ты прям глаза открыл, я думал это о женщине песня... хотя зачем они ему)))


----------



## Sandor

Спойлер: Off



BTW о женщинах у него тоже много песен))


----------



## shestale

*Хозяева кошек живут дольше на 10 лет*

Еще Гиппократ упоминал о лечении при помощи кошек. Современная медицина к этому методу относилась скептически, но в Лондоне произошел необычный случай, который изменил отношение врачей.








В лабораторию, где проходил эксперимент, зашла кошка Марта. Все датчики генераторов тока стали зашкаливать. Ученые изначально подумали, что произошло банальное совпадение. Однако такое происходило каждый раз, когда кошка находилась рядом. Эксперты замеряли у кошки электромагнитное поле. Оказалось, что животное вырабатывало поле более сильное, чем любой генератор. Выяснилось, что коты могут заменить почти пять низкочастотных генераторов. С помощью этого свойство они способны лечить воспаления, улучшать кровообращение и заживлять раны. Мурлыкание кошки тоже оказалось целебным, так как позитивно влияет на нервную систему человека. При этом диапазон звуков, издаваемый питомцем, укрепляет человеческие кости. Ученые сделали выводы, что люди, у которых есть кошки, в среднем живут на 10 лет дольше. Специалисты уверены, что все это связано с энергетикой животных. Известно, что кошки любят лежать на телевизорах, холодильниках, ПК. Все эти приборы имеют отрицательное излучение, которое необходимо энергетической системе кошки. У людей оно возникает именно там, где патологические сбои. Коты именно поэтому ложатся для «подзарядки» на больное место. При этом они согревают своим теплом и пытаются помочь человеку, к которому привязаны. Кстати, кошки отличают хозяина по голосу. Они редко реагируют, если их зовет чужой человек. При этом коты охотятся из засады и на внешние шумы привыкли не реагировать, даже если это голос его хозяина.

источник


----------



## OLENA777

Моя Мурка вылечила у меня хондроз -шею застудила так она прямо на плечо к шее ложилась-всю боль сняла.И вообще от них идет-позетив.


----------



## Sfera

"Моя бабушка всегда говорила, что тяжёлую блокаду и голод она и моя мама, а её дочь пережила только благодаря нашему коту Ваське. Если бы не этот рыжий хулиган, мы с дочерью умерли бы с голоду как многие другие.Каждый день Васька уходил на охоту и притаскивал мышек или даже большую жирную крысу. Мышек бабушка потрошила и варила из них похлебку. А из крыски, получался неплохой гуляш.При этом кот сидел всегда рядом и ждал еду, а ночью все трое лежали под одним одеялом, и он согревал их своим теплом.Бомбежку он чувствовал намного раньше, чем объявляли воздушную тревогу, начинал крутиться и жалобно мяукать, бабушка успевала собрать вещи, воду, маму, кота и выбежать из дома. Когда бежали в убежище его как члена семьи тащили с собой и смотрели, как бы его не унесли и не съели.Голод был страшный. Васька был голодный как все и тощий. Всю зиму до весны бабушка собирала крошки для птиц, а с весны выходили с котом на охоту. Бабушка сыпала крошки, и сидели с Васькой в засаде, его прыжок всегда был на удивление точным и быстрым. Васька голодал вместе с нами, и сил у него было не достаточно, что бы удержать птицу. Он хватал птицу, а из кустов выбегала бабушка и помогала ему. Так что с весны до осени ели еще и птиц.Когда сняли блокаду и появилось побольше еды, и даже потом после войны, бабушка коту всегда отдавала самый лучший кусочек. Гладила его ласково, приговаривая – кормилец ты наш.Умер Васька в 1949 году, бабушка его похоронила на кладбище, и что бы, могилку не затоптали, поставила крестик и написала Василий Бугров. Потом рядом с котиком, мама положила и бабушку, а потом там я похоронила и свою маму. Так и лежат все трое за одной оградкой как когда-то в войну под одним одеялом."
из интернета


----------



## machito

OLENA777 написал(а):


> Моя Мурка вылечила у меня хондроз -шею застудила так она прямо на плечо к шее ложилась-всю боль сняла.И вообще от них идет-позетив.


Хотя в народе говорят собаки лучшие лекари.


----------



## Сашка

нормально, када пёсик килограмов под 30 на хребет завалится)))) хондроза как не бывало))))


----------



## machito

* Sfera*, вы, знаете, это действительно чудо, как так не сьели кота, если сьедалось всё живое и замёрзшее.


----------



## Ramzes

Наткнулся тут сегодня на видео






Кот прогоняет собаку которая в ногу ребёнку вцепилась. Вот такие вот коты бывают.


----------



## shestale

В Китайских монастырях раньше держали кошек для их охраны. Как сейчас там с охраной обстоят дела я не знаю. В данном случае это конечно же замечательный пример преданности животного своему хозяину.


----------



## Сашка

shestale написал(а):


> держали кошек для их охраны


не знал, что китайские монахи так мышей боятся)))


----------



## SNS-amigo

Сашка написал(а):


> китайские монахи так мышей боятся)))


Они залезали монахам на их лысую макушку и кусали в самое темечко. В результате чего монахам приходилось бить себя палкой по голове. 
А мышь, разумеется, имея более быструю реакцию, быстро убегала. Для монахов самым обидным было именно то, что у мыши была более быстрая реакция. 

По другой версии мыши кусали монахов за их острые уши, отсюда название "ушу", сокращенное от "уши откушу" (варианты: за уши укушу, укусанные уши).


----------



## Кирилл

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> В результате чего монахам приходилось бить себя палкой по голове.


Древние монахи били ногами...


----------



## SNS-amigo

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Древние монахи били ногами...


Отсюда у их потомков тупые приплюснутые сдавленные в лепешку носы.


----------



## shestale

Ramzes написал(а):


> Кот прогоняет собаку которая в ногу ребёнку вцепилась.





> Кошку, которая спасал четырехлетнего мальчика от нападения собаки, пригласили на бейсбол. Калифорнийская команда «Бейкерсфилд Блейз» отправила приглашение домашней питомице по кличке Тара. Более того, кошка должна будет произвести символический ввод мяча в игру, передает Lenta.ru.
> Как именно Тара это сделает, пока неизвестно. Руководство команды выразило надежду, что задумку с броском мяча кошкой удастся воплотить в жизнь.
> 
> Хозяева пушистой питомицы уже дали согласие от ее имени. Кошка станет почетной гостьей на игре, которая состоится во 20 мая.





> Пса, который набросился на ребенка, собираются усыпить.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Дерево счастья для котов и кошек
Автор: Katia Goa


----------



## shestale

Может это представление о рае для котов и кошек?


----------



## SNS-amigo

С точки зрения автора, видимо да. 
Те, что на траве, смотрят вверх и тоже хотят залезть на дерево.


----------



## OLENA777

Это у них день Святого Валентина.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Кот по кличке Смадж*, спасший ребенка от хулиганов, стал номинантом национальной британской премии "Кошка года в Британии". Церемония "Кошка года в Британии" состоится в начале августа в Лондоне.







...Пятилетний Итан со своим младшим братом играли во дворе, когда к ним подошли мальчики постарше и начали словесную перепалку, а затем толкнули Итана на землю. Мама Итана Сара была неподалеку, но не заподозрила ничего плохого.

Один из хулиганов толкнул Итана и тот упал, но тут из под машины выскочил семейный кот Смадж и пулей бросился на обидчиков Итана. Вцепился одному в ногу, укусил и начал набрасываться на других.

Пацаны испугались, укушенный заплакал от боли и все они убежали. Подоспевшая мать видела развязку издалека и была шокирована бойцовским характером своего питомца, который жил у них уже три года и был тишайшим домашним любимцем.



Спойлер: Еще фото боевого кота Смаджа


----------



## SNS-amigo

Правильный котейка


----------



## SNS-amigo

Пройдите тест "Какой вы кот?!"
http://kototest.ru/

Учредитель: Сбербанк России Неожиданно...


----------



## machito

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Спойлер: Еще фото боевого кота Смаджа


Геройская физиономия у котэ


----------



## glax24

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Неожиданно...


Вы — Кот-упрямец
Проще согласиться с вами сразу, чем пытаться переубедить. Кот-упрямец всегда делает что хочет: спит где хочет, ест сколько хочет и бездельничает сколько хочет.


----------



## machito

Наглый, конкретный разведоз чтоб я купил у них квартиру 


Спойлер


----------



## Сашка

> Вы — Черный кот
> Вы многим перебегаете дорогу и разбиваете сердца. Но не кусайте в отчаянии свой хвост! Ведь никто не может устоять перед вашей магической красотой.



воистину)))


----------



## machito

Сашка, себя не похвалишь, кто похвалит


----------



## Сашка

machito написал(а):


> себя не похвалишь, кто похвалит


сбербанк))


----------



## machito

Сашка написал(а):


> сбербанк))


чё, тоже квартиру со скидкой предлагали, или путёвку на боливы


----------



## Сашка

типо такому коту нужна большая квартира)))

чтоб было где углы метить


----------



## machito

Сашка написал(а):


> типо такому коту нужна большая квартира)))
> чтоб было где углы метить


Не все коты такие зас...цы )))


----------



## orderman

Вы — Кот-друг
Вы сильно привязываетесь к людям, однако заслужить ваше доверие очень сложно. Некоторым, чтобы стать вашим другом, не хватит и девяти жизней, но если вы подружились с кем-то, то дружба, скорее всего, продлится долгие годы.


----------



## Кирилл

А я кот обезяна)


----------



## machito

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> А я кот обезяна)


Типа котопёс


----------



## Sfera

> Вы — Кошечка-оркестр
> В течение одного дня вы можете нежно помурлыкать, сладко поспать, требовательно помяукать, а иногда и выпустить коготки.
> Такой разносторонней личности придется по нраву большая квартира, где найдется место для всех ее увлечений.


----------



## machito

И снова предлагают большую квартиру


----------



## shestale

machito написал(а):


> И снова предлагают большую квартиру


Что значит снова...ради этого и задумано было)))


----------



## SNS-amigo

Всё правильно!
Большому коту — большое пространство для развлечений!


----------



## SNS-amigo

Прямо как люди.


----------



## OLENA777

Какая прелесть!!!Ну как их не любить.


----------



## SNS-amigo

OLENA777, а как они хвостами обнимаются...
Кошки, если любят и живут с котом в одном доме, обнимают под большим углом загиба, кот более сдержан. Жаль, что семейные кошачьи пары редко живут вместе. И другие люди не знают обо всех таких нежностях. И по большей части считают котов просто ходячей секс-машиной. Нет, коты бывают заботливыми отцами, облизывают детей, гладят языком по голове, греют свои телом, правда к играм относятся менее терпеливо, чем мамы-кошки и просто встают и уходят, когда их доймут. Если в доме котята, то кот, даже тот, что никогда не метил в доме, начинает метить углы (охрана периметра), и больше смотрит за прилегающей к дому территорией, увидев чужого - стремглав бросается в атаку. Кошка слышит драку, переживает, может побежать к дерущимся, она узнает своего по голосу. Старшая кошка у меня даже могла вмешаться в драку, если чужой кот подошел слишком близко к дому, и надавать тому своих тумаков. Естественно, чужой вынужден был ретировался.


----------



## shestale

А в дикой природе коты...вернее их дикие предки - львы, думаю что и тигры тоже так поступают, так вот допустим молодой лев решил напасть на прайд другого льва, как правило уже не молодого и завладеть им. Начинается драка и если старый хозяин прайда, лев, не смог его защитить он уходит, как правило при этом он бывает сильно ранен. А молодой лев - победитель и новый хозяин прайда, в котором примерно 7-8 самок и столько же львят, становясь его хозяином, начинает с того, что убивает всех львят для того что-бы уже на следующий год спариваться с самками своего нового прайда. Такова жизнь кошачьих в дикой природе.


----------



## SNS-amigo

shestale написал(а):


> начинает с того, что убивает всех львят


Да, только львят-мальчиков. Самка сама защищает львят, но она гораздо меньше льва. 
А вот блуждающий тигр может сожрать любого маленького тигренка, которого встретит, но голову почему-то оставляет.


----------



## Кирилл

По мне ничего особого.


----------



## Кирилл

Я имею ввиду кошек которые чем то заняты а люди умиляются что они обнялись.
Кошкам пофиг как мы это называем.


----------



## shestale

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Да, только львят-мальчиков.


Нет, всех львят, потому-что:
- это не его потомство
- пока у самки есть детеныши, она не готова к спариванию, т.к. у нее не будет течки.
А вот как это происходит у медведей:
самка спаривается один раз в 2, чаще даже в 3 года, но спаривается сразу с большим количеством медведей, и чем их будет больше, тем больше будет шанс выжить ее потомству в последующие 2-3 года, пока они не вырастут и не покинут мать. Так как пока она будет их растить ей на пути будут встречаться медведи-самцы, которые убивают всех детенышей, которых они не признают своими, т.е. если они не спаривались с этой самкой.
А что касается мягкого и пушистого домашнего котика, так он такой пока он возле вас и зависит от вас, т.к. вы его кормилец и поилец, а в природе, взять хотя бы моего домашнего кота, я не видел ни разу, что-бы он отпустил хоть раз пойманную им мышку, а ведь она такая маленькая и пушистенькая)))
Мир зиждется на сексе(ради продолжения потомства) и еде!!!
А вы думаете у людей не тоже самое?


----------



## Drongo

shestale написал(а):


> Мир зиждется на сексе(ради продолжения потомства) и еде!!!


И не говори, какая-то разновидность мух, даёт самцам себя иметь ровно столько сколько он в состоянии или смог принести ей жратвы, чем больше жратвы он приволок ей, тем дольше акт и больше шансов оплодотворить самку, ибо доев ту несчастную кроху сахаринки или чего-то там ещё, она его безцеремонно спихивает с себя. Типа, а ну кыш, ишь ты, залез на меня пока я ела. ))

А домашние козы тож дают за еду, ибо самец-козлик просто не пускает самку к корыту и отгоняет, в итоге обессилевшая от голода коза соглашается на сделку с совестью - на, басурманин, сделай своё чёрное дело меня токо дай поесть. )

Про медведей и львов понравилось, не знал. У людей еда заменена доступностью социальных благ, но принцип в конечном итоге такой же. 

На днях видел пару голубей, специально задержал взгляд на них подольше. Стоят рядом два голубя, один белый и высокий, другой поменьше и серенький и вдруг тот, белый, начал тереться шеей об шею серенького, потом клювом запустил куда-то за спину, видно не было, но предположил ибо начал делать какие-то движения вроде чистки пёрышек своей подруге. Сфоткать не удалось, но зрелище было красивое.


----------



## shestale

Drongo написал(а):


> даёт самцам себя иметь ровно столько сколько он в состоянии или смог принести ей жратвы


А у людей вместо еды - денег, украшений и т.д.


----------



## Dragokas

> Вы — Кот-упрямец
> Проще согласиться с вами сразу, чем пытаться переубедить.
> Кот-упрямец всегда делает что хочет: спит где хочет, ест сколько хочет и бездельничает сколько хочет.



Неправда  Всегда хотелось ответить 5-ый вариант


----------



## Drongo

shestale написал(а):


> денег, украшений


Типа принёс золотую серёжку, нате час, колье - от заката до рассвета. Так?


----------



## shestale

Drongo написал(а):


> Так?


Не, ну не так конечно, а примерно так:
- ты меня не любишь?
- люблю!!!
- а где тогда доказательства, где знаки внимания, где новая шуба, новые сережки и т.д. и т.п., со всеми вытекающими, одним словом, любимые наши кошечки


----------



## SNS-amigo

Кошкам и другим животным не может быть пофиг. 
Потому что они такого слова не знают. 



 
- Шаа!!! Это мояа дачаа!!!
- Шаааа!!! Это мояаа дачааа!!!
- Яаа здесь хожууу!!!
- И яаа здесь хожууу!!!
- Да яаа тут раньше был!!!
- Нет яаа тут раньше был!!!
- Меняаа тут кормяаат!!!
- И меняаа тут кормяаат!!!
- Яаа тут первый заняаал!!!
- Нет яаа тут первый заняаал!!!
- Да яаа тут всё пометил!!!
- А это тыыы все обметил!!!
- Просто меня тут кормят...
- И меня тут кормят...
...Молчание. Бой глазами...
...Усталость. Хочется уйти спать...
...Глаза скашиваются в сторону...
...Молча глазами: - Давай я туда...
...Другой глазами: - А я туда...
...Ноги идут, голова неподвижна...
...Расходятся. Диалог окончен.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Дискриминация по половому признаку...
А кот хотел всего лишь усы подстричь.


----------



## Охотник

Грустный котька, понимает.


----------



## Ramzes

Моя, на расслабоне


----------



## akok




----------



## Кирилл

Котямба селфи сделал>[emoji2]


----------



## Sfera

сам себе удивился))


----------

